# Outside Storage Compartments On 23rs



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I think I found a great deal on a preowned 23rs (hardly used) and my question is: how does the 23rs outside storage compartments compare to the 21rs or the 25rs? Do you lose space because of the front queen bed or do you gain space since it is longer than the 21rs? I know the 23rs has the two-sided slide drawer.

Those of you that have 23's, please let me know. I don't have a dealer nearby to visually compare.

I need to give an answer to the seller TOMORROW and this is the only thing I am not sure about!

Thanks.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The 23RS comes with storage under the couch just like the 21. The slide drawer in front goes all the way across and is a lot of room, in particular for long items like the slideout support arms. There is a lot more room for storage in that compartment than just the sliding drawer. There is a storage compartment under the forward queen that you can see by clicking here.(For a sense of scale, the under-queen compartment in the picture is a little over four feet long.) At that site you can also see the real size of the pass through storage compartment which is the carpeted area behind the queen storage box (if you get what I mean) in the second picture on the page.

Hope that helps. Good luck on the purchase!

BBB


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

also not everyone opted for the sliding drawer .. our choice was sliding drawer OR picnic table that slides in on a top ramp ... we chose the stainless steel table ... and love it...


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Like they said above. Also, inside with the 23 you get the night stand and the overhead cabinets by the front queen. For me, I also have the bunk over the queen in front because I never use that bed. You loose the ability to fold up the bottom bunk for bike storage due to the front queen.

drifter


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You will loose the big bike doors and the ability to store large items up front when the lower bunk is flipped up. It's really a matter of what is more valuable to you.


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

We choose the 23RS because I felt the was more usable storage in the front pass through. (There was no option for us, we got the folding table.)

We are moving up from a popup that had a front storage trunk. The stuff I stored in there: bucket, propane grill, camp chairs, fishing rods, pie irons, marshmellow sticks, electrical cords, water hose,carpeting for under the awning, lift jackets, etc.

I just could not picture storing all that stuff on the floor inside the bike door on the 21RS.

This is personal preferences based on my experience. The 21 RS is a very nice unit and we came close to picking it.

Keith

By the way we are schedule to pick up our brand new 23RS this afternoon at 5:00 PM


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

The two queen beds sold us and my thinking was there is alot more storage in the 23rs even for bikes. Just throw a heavey blanket on the front queen and lay the bikes on there. Havnt' tried it yet though. My kids bikes are still pretty small and fit in the back of the durango no prob.


----------

